# Windows Vista activation key generators begin making their way onto the internet



## zekrahminator (Mar 1, 2007)

Microsoft has yet another problem on it's hands regarding Windows Vista. Windows Vista, despite all the effort Microsoft put into securing it with various forms of Windows Genuine Advantage (WGA) software, now has key generators (keygens) that can give a pirate a valid key. This is in no way perfect, and is quite time consuming. It simply makes a random string of 25 characters, which the pirate would then subject to Windows activation. If this were to ever catch on as a major fad among pirates, serious problems would arise. The most serious problem to Microsoft would not be the unpaid copy of Windows. Instead, it would be the possibility of a key matching a legal key that hasn't been bought yet.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## ktr (Mar 1, 2007)

Should I be happy or sad?


----------



## Casheti (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm ALREADY ON IT. HOPE IT WORKS!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2007)

tsk tsk tsk people should just buy VISTA and not steal it (like i may have done with XP)


----------



## Casheti (Mar 2, 2007)

Some of us can't afford Vista. (Especially at 15 years old with no source of income).

I've been running this for an hour. Nothing yet. Some people have done it for 15 hours or more and still got nothing. I do hope this works.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 2, 2007)

ktr said:


> Should I be happy or sad?



Happy  M$ do just about everything they can to screw the consumer over as it is, ironically, the pirates who make the keygens are more good than bad. I would go into a lot of detail, but I'm feeling lazy


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Some of us can't afford Vista. (Especially at 15 years old with no source of income).
> 
> I've been running this for an hour. Nothing yet. Some people have done it for 15 hours or more and still got nothing. I do hope this works.



GET LINUX it is free that is what i am on right now DSL FTW


----------



## ktr (Mar 2, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Happy  M$ do just about everything they can to screw the consumer over as it is, ironically, the pirates who make the keygens are more good than bad. I would go into a lot of detail, but I'm feeling lazy



LOL...ok, 

the keygen is a brute forcer, so its gonna take some time to get something out of it. but first i need a copy of vista.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 2, 2007)

ktr said:


> LOL...ok,
> but first i need a copy of vista.



lol. Don't worry, I'm not going to ask what you mean by that


----------



## ktr (Mar 2, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> lol. Don't worry, I'm not going to ask what you mean by that



Of course, be a good consumer and purchase a copy 

lol, the only peeps that are getting a key are ones with octa-core xeon's with 16gb of memory...

useless for us


----------



## Scavar (Mar 2, 2007)

Of course it would suck for someone who does buy it, and then they have to go through the hassle of proving they own it just to be able to use it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 2, 2007)

Uknow, I really hope some M$ reps come and read some of the controversial posts about their OS, just to make them paranoid as they have no way of telling if that person has a legit copy or not 

I'm quite twisted, I know


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Isn't it easy to counter? Add a delay between verifications from the same IP which doubles after every faulty key. first a second, then 2, 4 so on. Legit users won't notice this, people just randomly trying keys will be unable to do so. And no proxies don't work here, unless you have thousands of them and can switch between them really fast.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm not sure how Vista activates as I dont intend to touch it with somebody elses 50ft bargepole, but the key generators can probably be run "offline" until a working key is found.


----------



## Chewy (Mar 2, 2007)

It would suck for whoever does buy vista, than finds out thier activation code was hacked and has to go trough the hassle of providing proof of purchase of thier vista copy. couldent M$ than track who is using the stolen key?


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

First i would like to say- "LOL".
2nd- I knew this myself that a keygen 'can' be made, but i didn't know how. I can tell ya 'how' the idea of keygen of vista comes, but that would be against the forum, sry  But if someones really wants to know just pm me. don't worry i'm not giving away anything, i'll just tell how the idea came up 
3rd-Any1 could've done that, pm me and u'll know, but i won't tell the process...
4th-sry mods, but this thread is about serious piracy :shadedshu
5th- Again no worries cuz i'm a legal user


----------



## hotrippr (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought ms would verify similair to how Alcohol soft.  Login, activation tied to HW on machine, verifies and will only run on 1 machine while killing the other activation.  Anyone get this that is familiar with Alcohol legit?  Sorry it is hard for me to explain.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

but ms always has to make serials, without it there is no sale! Activation is yet another tool for the hackers to fiddle with. Vista was cracked at 1month before release date, the serials part is yet to be continued.... Alas! There is no way stop the 'keygen' thing...ppl will buy vista and find that their serial has been already used  imo they SHOULD make a free version of Vista and sell it, or they'll be bankrupted before they even know it :shadedshu


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 2, 2007)

Tried it for XP, worked until WGA came along...  Even though someone cracked the encryption, I can only surmise they have a DB of released activation keys.  All two of my personal XP keys are legit now, so their model worked here...


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 2, 2007)

This is not a good thing... Honestly, people should get a job and their woes would dissapear.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

hmm, what can be done to repair this....wastage of money going on here.....ms must think of a plan fast.
(does ms know about this ? if yes, then something should be done)
but ya know, the key**n thing could've been solved by a 'kid', it's so easy.
Microsoft should make some new strategies here, if they can't they just suck!!
cuz 5 years of hard labour and it took only 2 months for the pro hackers to solve this, sheesh!...


----------



## ktr (Mar 2, 2007)

Seems like i can obtain a copy of vista and valid key through my fathers company, they are subscribed to MSDN.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2007)

hmm.. im just glad i activated my purchased version of vista ultimate, would not have enjoyed finding my key was stolen...


----------



## Exceededgoku (Mar 2, 2007)

this is very very bad..... fgs if microsoft hadn't made the damn activation so tedious and annoying! My Vista Ultimate x64 has been fine for now, but I foresee problems when I come to change my graphics card later on in the year, it was soo bad on XP that I just cracked the activation so I wouldn't have to deal with it.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Mar 2, 2007)

i have a "Legit" Copy of Vista

theres a reason for teh quotes

but its not that bad 


just put it this way...Dell is really stupid but i love them for there stupidity im a computer tech at a local store, and this guy wanted XP...so i gave him XP and took his Vista key  (Home Ultimate) put the key in, said it had to be activated on the phone i called them up...told them dell sent me a new mobo (thats what they mainly generate the Hardware id on) and now that key matchs my mobo etc,

so its not pirated and its not illegal or stolen, it was given to me thats all you ahve to do so if you have a friend with a key...do it up! hah maily only if they have a dell 


  

trust me it works 100%

but i am still trying this keygen out jus to see if it works...M$ did something really dumb

they said it was almost fully hacker/pirate proof

thats like telling someone who likes to fix things (as me) that i cant fix it..i will try until its impossible to fix..haha

:shadedshu :shadedshu


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

i get the 'legit' part.
here's some fresh info-
"Due to m$ new EULA, IF we activate our legit ones, it doesn't matter. say another pirated vista user has UR key and types it in.....(now the fun starts)
U DO a reinstall, and found that the key is in use, cuz on the other machine (pirate one), it is now activated and he becomes a legit user.
This is like a software epidemic virus, that can't be repaired. hope m$ copes up with this problem....it's also the reason for which i haven't done a single reinstallation of vista.
i.e Kept it on a partition, and worked flawlessly w/ others  (manly XP, and linux)
My current status shows activated, and no problems have arrived."


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Mar 2, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> i get the 'legit' part.
> here's some fresh info-
> "Due to m$ new EULA, IF we activate our legit ones, it doesn't matter. say another pirated vista user has UR key and types it in.....(now the fun starts)
> U DO a reinstall, and found that the key is in use, cuz on the other machine (pirate one), it is now activated and he becomes a legit user.
> ...



yes this is true...BUT all you have to do is call M$ (If your smart being this key is licensed to dell its also licensed to a certain model number remember what Dell it was (example: Dimension 590e) tell them its your key (take down the X10-XXXXX number on the sticker) to prove you have the "legit" key  and whala they believe you not that hard, oh and if the key doesnt work for some reason they take you to the product key center for ever 1 key there are 3 keys this is what they told me on the phone, so they give you another verson of the key and NOW you have not only a "legit" copy but now you have your OWN personal key taht is based off of 1 key 

Microsoft is sorta smart on how they base it but they have to remember they pay people in malaysa to stay on the phone with you..they dont care about storys or the reason why they ask you ONE simple question

"is this the only system your software is on" you say yes..they give you the 42 digit number and your legit once again...its not hard if you know what your doing...


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

.....i was telling i got ur point (legit one).
but the rest of my post was not about ur case....
btw try to understand what ppl mean


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Mar 2, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> .....i was telling i got ur point (legit one).
> but the rest of my post was not about ur case....
> btw try to understand what ppl mean




oh i know what you ment sorry if you misunderstood me i was just stating it for anyone else reading ha, like basically how to get your "proper" rights to your key back IF somehow it got stolen from this keygen


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

ur teaching how to do piracy :shadedshu in an elegant way..


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Mar 2, 2007)

well i wouldn't just take someones key like that i mean unless they gave it to me..but for the whole keygen thing i think its stupid to wait that long, IF it even works as people stated the whole 180 day thing, i mean home ultimate is only 120 dollars on newegg.com. that isnt that much concidering how much xp cost at launch i got this key from someone and thats why im using it i dont see why people would go through the hassle of using timestoppers and WGA cracks...oh and about the whole product key x10-xxxx code, that was really stated IF you actually own the copy or it was given to you that you can defend your rights as the user cause  you have proof that your keys been pirated


----------



## jocksteeluk (Mar 2, 2007)

with this os being sold for a reasonable price this time around id say pirating it is not fair otherwise you justify why xp was kept at such a high retail price.


----------



## new_rez (Mar 2, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> U DO a reinstall, and found that the key is in use, cuz on the other machine (pirate one), it is now activated and he becomes a legit user.



I think the chances of that happening are near impossible.
Some guy with your key inputting it at exactly the same time as you're reinstalling? I honestly don't thinks so.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

not exactly, but re-installations take time ya know, say 15 minutes . in those minutes more than a million hackers are trying different keys, it isn't always possible, but hackers do many things they want....
but the pre-used key theorem in the thread's topic and the 1st post, says in an indirect way "I buy a Vista dvd, and find out that it's used....."


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 2, 2007)

I have legit keys for any OS I've ever used, but I can see why some use cracked keys, having to go through all that BS when you change some hardware on YOUR system is just unacceptable.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 2, 2007)

i have a legit windows vista key(on coa).it is right about alcohol120% tho',if i reinstall i have to log in to alc's page and change my hardware id to the current one before it will activate.

and i was reading last night and a LOT of noobs selling vista on ebay posted pics with the numbers on their coa's in plain view and "lost" their keys.idiots


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> and i was reading last night and a LOT of noobs selling vista on ebay posted pics with the numbers on their coa's in plain view and "lost" their keys.idiots


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 2, 2007)

lmao kinda like this-


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

, any photoshopper/picture utility could've revealed that! delete that pic!! b4 any1 else does.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 2, 2007)

i got a few of them to look at,i have a good one and i can nearly read the no. on the coa.i have the 4 last digits for sure.

i tried on that one and its too small,thats why i posted that one as an example of what NOT to do if your selling vista ultimate on e-bay.


----------



## Casheti (Mar 2, 2007)

ktr said:


> Of course, be a good consumer and purchase a copy
> 
> lol, the only peeps that are getting a key are ones with octa-core xeon's with 16gb of memory...
> 
> useless for us



Someone with a 2.8GHz P4 got a key in 5 minutes.


----------



## new_rez (Mar 2, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> not exactly, but re-installations take time ya know, say 15 minutes . in those minutes more than a million hackers are trying different keys, it isn't always possible, but hackers do many things they want....
> but the pre-used key theorem in the thread's topic and the 1st post, says in an indirect way "I buy a Vista dvd, and find out that it's used....."



Im sorry. I still don't agree with you.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

new_rez said:


> Im sorry. I still don't agree with you.



ok here's something   -
1. Hacker can do many nasty things, example- they can set some Vista Compatible software site, and set tracking hidden malware in them and they get ur key.
2. As the new EULA says when u move vista to a new pc, the license switches to that pc, and u have to uninstall the old one. ifyou think a lil deeper. u'll find out many traits comin out.
try it !


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow. It was only a matter of time before it happened.


----------

